# Tempestade Subtropical Rebekah  (#Atlântico AL19)



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 14:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 14:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 09:34)

Updated October 29, 2019 at 06:00 UTC

Invest 99L
Located at 42.3°N, 38.5°W
Minimum Pressure: 967mb
Maximum Wind: 55kt


----------



## Afgdr (30 Out 2019 às 20:21)

O Invest 99L tem, agora, 70% de se tornar um ciclone subtropical/tropical nas próximas 48-120h.









> *1.* Showers associated with a low pressure system located several
> hundred miles west of the westernmost Azores continue to show signs
> of organization. If the current organization of shower activity
> persists, advisories will likely be initiated on a tropical or
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2019 às 20:25)




----------



## Revenge (30 Out 2019 às 21:16)




----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2019 às 21:24)

Possas, os Açores têm mel este ano.  Na volta ainda vão dançar o pé ré ré.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Out 2019 às 21:44)

bem sacado, e qual será a próxima tempestade Toy


----------



## Açor (30 Out 2019 às 21:45)

O mel está quase no fim do frasco... 
Sábado volta outra vez o emplastro às nossas latitudes (por tempo indefinido) e será agora a vossa vez de ficarem com o doce.
Aproveitem bem que ele não dura para sempre


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2019 às 22:15)

Os Açores estão fortíssimos este ano!

LORENZO
PABLO
REBEKAH

Três sistemas tropicais no mesmo ano??


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 10:15)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2019 às 10:24)

Sem dúvida que poderá mudar as previsões a curto prazo em Portugal Continental 











O Antílope vai nos largar os calcanhares por uns dias


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2019 às 10:32)

MSantos disse:


> Três sistemas tropicais no mesmo ano??



Aquilo que à uns anos acontecia com alguma dificuldade nestas latitudes, agora começa a acontecer com alguma naturalidade assustadora , só não vê os sinais de mudança quem não quer!


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2019 às 10:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aquilo que à uns anos acontecia com alguma dificuldade nestas latitudes, agora começa a acontecer com alguma naturalidade assustadora , só não vê os sinais de mudança quem não quer!



Sem dúvida... Estes fenómenos começam a ser assustadoramente regulares.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2019 às 11:54)

MSantos disse:


> Os Açores estão fortíssimos este ano! LORENZO PABLO REBEKAH Três sistemas tropicais no mesmo ano??



O Rebekak é subtropical...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 15:42)

Subtropical Storm Rebekah Discussion Number 4
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL192019
1100 AM AST Thu Oct 31 2019

The storm has lost organization since yesterday with only a skeletal
curved band west and north of the center. However, ASCAT just came
in with 35-40 kt winds, so the initial wind speed will stay 40 kt.
Weakening is anticipated today as the low moves over cool waters and
into a convergent environment aloft. All of the guidance shows any
remaining convection dissipating by this evening, so the storm will
likely be in the graveyard in about 12 h. A general eastward track
is forecast until Rebekah decomposes into a trough sometime
tomorrow, at best becoming a wave along an approaching cold front.

Since Rebekah is not expected to be a tropical or subtropical
cyclone near the Azores, hazard information can be found in regular
products issued by the Portuguese Institute for the Sea and
Atmosphere (IPMA) for those islands at
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/inde....

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 31/1500Z 40.7N 35.3W 40 KT 45 MPH
12H 01/0000Z 41.1N 32.1W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
24H 01/1200Z 41.0N 27.5W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 02/0000Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Blake


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2019 às 22:52)

Gerofil disse:


> O Rebekak é subtropical...


Pois, mas essa palavra é formada por um prefixo e um radical. 
Sub+tropical 
Pelo menos, a palavra tropical está lá explícita, logo não podemos dizer que não seja tropical. 
E mesmo que não fosse, por que raio é que estaria no fórum "Tempo Tropical"?


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2019 às 23:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pois, mas essa palavra é formada por um prefixo e um radical.
> Sub+tropical  Pelo menos, a palavra tropical está lá explícita, logo não podemos dizer que não seja tropical.E mesmo que não fosse, por que raio é que estaria no fórum "Tempo Tropical"?



Não, não é tropical porque ocorre fora da zona tropical.


----------



## Stormlover (1 Nov 2019 às 04:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Não, não é tropical porque ocorre fora da zona tropical.



Não tem haver com o local, mas sim com as características do sistema!


----------



## Stormlover (1 Nov 2019 às 04:34)

Uma tempestade subtropical e uma tempestade tropical tem semelhanças nestas características:
- circulação fechada
- sem frentes
O que difere depois entre as duas é:
- A distancia das células do seu centro de circulação
- Ser completamente warm core ou não.

Por exemplo, a rebekah tem as características tropicais, mas falta lhe mais convecção no centro, e que a tempestade tenha um núcleo quente até ao fim da troposfera, o que claramente não acontece, ela nos níveis médios/superiores é ainda cold core.

Espero ter esclarecido, estas coisas são sempre meio chatas de traduzir, estou habituado a falar estas coisas todas em inglês, daí manter alguns termos.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2019 às 12:01)

A Rebekah é agora um ciclone pós-tropical.




> *5:00 AM AST Fri Nov 1*
> Location: _40.6°N 29.0°W_
> Moving: _E at 20 mph_
> Min pressure: _1005 mb_
> Max sustained: _35 mph_




*11h45 UTC*








Deverá dissipar-se em breve.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 01/0900Z 40.6N 29.0W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
> 12H 01/1800Z 40.2N 24.6W 25 KT 30 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
> 24H 02/0600Z...DISSIPATED






*Último aviso do NHC*


----------

